# esso gas station 1/24 scale links



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

thought you guys might like to see the garage i built on diecast customs

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=345959

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=345966

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=346384

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=346385


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Just beautiful


----------

